# L'écran de mon iMac G3



## Supercagne85 (15 Février 2004)

Je possède un iMac G3 333 Mhz avec 160 Mo de RAM sous Mac OS X version 10.3.2. Il aura 5 ans en mai et, même si je suis conscient que cette machine est désormais obsolète et que j'envisage son remplacement, mon père, estimant que ses petites activcités de bureautique ne nécessitent pas une machine puissante, aimerait que je lui cède cette antiquité quand j'aurais mon nouvau Mac.

Malheureusement, depuis 2 semaines un problème matériel d'origine inconnue empêche le bon fonctionnement de ce vieil iMac: l'écran plante. En effet, quand j'éteins le Mac, le voyant lumineux de l'interrupteur reste vert, même si tout est éteint. Si je le rallume ensuite en appuyant sur l'interrupteur, le voyant ne passe pas par la couleur orange comme un démarrage habituel, mais il reste vert, et l'écran demeure noir et n'affiche rien. Le même problème arrive si je choisis de faire redémarrer mon iMac: le voyant reste vert, et l'écran n'affiche plus rien. De ce fait, même si l'iMac redémarre normalement, son écran est inopérationnel. En outre, si je choisis de suspendre l'activité de l'écran, il ne se rallume plus lorsque je réactive le Mac. Je m'explique: en bougeant la souris, j'entends l'ordinateur se réactiver, mais l'écran, vous l'aurez compris, reste noir! Enfin, quand je sélectionne une résolution d'écran inférieure à 1024*768, ou bien quand je choisis le mode "plein écran" pour visionner une vidéo, ou encore lorsque j'active le visualiseur d'iTunes, l'écran devient subitement noir et ne veut plus se réactiver.

S'agit-il d'un défaut connu de cette série d'iMacs? Ce problème est-il lié à la fin de la durée de vie de l'écran? Comment le résoudre autrement que par ma solution précaire de bricoleur consistant à débrancher le Mac après l'avoir éteint pour forcer le voyant à s'éteindre et ainsi le faire repasser par l'orange au démarrage suivant?

Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Février 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> vu sur le site du support Apple:</font><hr /> *Question* : Mon ordinateur démarre en affichant une lumière verte, mais rien ne se passe à l'écran. Que se passe-t-il ?

*Réponse* : Commencez par installez la Mise à Jour Firware iMac. Si le problème persiste, emportez votre ordinateur chez votre revendeur pour vérification.


[/QUOTE]


----------

